# Bow press finger question



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I got this off of another thread today on here can't remember the op of the thread though sorry hope it helps you


----------



## fisherbouy (Jul 13, 2010)

that looks like exactly what I needed. Thanks ruthless


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

No problem


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

You are welcome to use these dimensions I did month or 2 back. It will take a CNC to cut it but will nearly double the strength by adding/increasing these 3 radius's


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I use aluminum 6067, I have a half inch of material all the way around the axle hole. Strength at the pivot, or the axle block is the most important point.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

SilentElk said:


> You are welcome to use these dimensions I did month or 2 back. It will take a CNC to cut it but will nearly double the strength by adding/increasing these 3 radius's


Can you post the full dimensions?


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

You can check out my build thread in DIY section for different ideas and another take on fingers. Actually somewhat similar to the modifications mentioned above.


----------



## tlp (May 23, 2010)

what are the dim of the block that is on the press that the fingers attach too 
Going to be building a press soon and I am trying to get all the parts togather before I start


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure what style you're building, but you want to allow yourself room for a 3" or so finger spread; unless you never plan on pressing one of the wider bows.


tlp said:


> what are the dim of the block that is on the press that the fingers attach too
> Going to be building a press soon and I am trying to get all the parts togather before I start


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

TMax27 said:


> Can you post the full dimensions?


Use the dimensions ruthless79 gave and then just modify those 3 spots with those radius's. 

In truth, my $2k other laptop took a digger 2 weeks ago and the actual file is on that laptop. I bought another but need to switch Hard drives and cross my fingers. It had a Black Screen Of Death error. My files were saved on the secondary hard drive but hate to loose SW and HSMWorks. Its a 256 GB Solid State drive as a primary and they are supposed to be bullet proof so it has me wondering. With any luck the primary HD is still good and I can just clone that one with the one from the newest laptop so I can have 2 setups. Last time I let the kids place stupid flash games on it. Darn flash games heat the quadcore I-920 proccesor up so much you could heat soup no problem with the fan exhaust. Sorry had to vent.


----------



## zslayer (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are the ones I did.


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

I see guys talking about springs and stuff for the fingers. What do you need springs for? I know the dimesnsions for the Fingers but I'm not sure how they are attached to the press itself


----------



## Ted413 (Feb 27, 2011)

very nice ,were they hard to do ,having a nightmare here


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Press fingers*

Here is a picture of the standard finger that has been posted in this DIY section many times and the modified version I use. I made mine taller because most of my PSE bows have larger diameter cams and I wanted a little extra room to work. They are made out of 1/2" thick steel and a buddy of mine pressed his 175lb. crossbow in my last press, so the strength is there. Find a laser cutter, make a sketch and you can have whatever shape you want made. That is what I did!!


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I have tested my 6061 aluminum fingers with a hand winch and a scale. No way you would break them pressing a bow.Dont see the need for steel unless maby for cross bow but I have pressed cross bows with mine with no problem.They came from a pdf on this site and I just modified them a little and I cut on water jet.Find a shop with a water jet and they can cut them.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Some good looking designs here.


----------



## fingie (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are some sets I have hanging around.


----------

